# A few pics with my bra on



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope this is what you were expecting :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Only question is why???

They look fookin stupid on American cars, but at least over there they serve a purpose as some of their Super Bugs can destroy a cars paintwork very quickly, however not a big issue in the UK so why fit one?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well after getting the bonnet and all the little marks resprayed I thought it might be a good idea to try and prevent the stone chips that caused me to need it repainting in the first place


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you going to wear matching chaps?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pugwash69 said:


> Are you going to wear matching chaps?


Only for you sweetly


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks better than what I was imagining ! :-o

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Looks better than what I was imagining ! :-o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


dont worry Mal I will PM you the pics you were hoping for :wink: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! :lol:


Or I can give you a personal show on Sunday


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

i'll pass mate. but thanks for the offer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> i'll pass mate. but thanks for the offer.


It's no problem mate


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well after getting the bonnet and all the little marks resprayed I thought it might be a good idea to try and prevent the stone chips that caused me to need it repainting in the first place


Surely though the largest quantity of stone chips would be at plastic level on the bumper etc.

Most i've seen fully cover the frontal area so i guess from a pure looks perspective yours being a 1/2 is a tad better but i guess is horses for courses as i'm sure it will have been pricey & that would cover the cost of a couple of bonnet resprays :lol:

I loathe them though as seen so many nice cars looks ruined in the States with those things on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well after getting the bonnet and all the little marks resprayed I thought it might be a good idea to try and prevent the stone chips that caused me to need it repainting in the first place
> ...


The reason I had to get the bonnet painted was a large stone chip on the front edge of the bonnet that I had missed over the winter and had started to rust 
The bra cost me £40 so a lot cheaper and easier than getting the bonnet resprayed


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


So it's actually to hide a rusty hood (thought it best to use the correct terms now you've got an American Golf) :lol:

That's a good price but they still look plain nasty. Saying that i've seen nastier ones :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No it's not to hide a rusty bonnet the bonnet has been repainted it is to stop the same thing happening again


----------



## Rodu (May 29, 2013)

I was at Racing Green just perving at the TVRs yesterday. A few of them had the protective clear film over the front of the bonnet. How about that as an option?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well after getting the bonnet and all the little marks resprayed I thought it might be a good idea to try and prevent the stone chips that caused me to need it repainting in the first place


Looks terrible though.

Sorry.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I've got a lot of time for bra's









Had this made for my golf , admittedly it was only used for driving to and from shows as the paint on the car was easily chipped , you shouldn't leave them on for long at all as the paint needs to breathe plus grit will gather behind it and scratch the paint


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chris Woods said:


> I've got a lot of time for bra's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate I know to remove it regularly and when ever it gets wet


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Saw an A3 with a bra the other day. Always hated them. Still do.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Chris Woods said:


> I've got a lot of time for bra's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not a bra! that's a Gimp mask :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Chris Woods said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a lot of time for bra's
> ...


Well you would know mate :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Woods said:
> ...


Oh yes I saw pulp fiction and ya stag night pics bud.......both firkin scary tbh Andy :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What's the point of the two raised strips on the edge?
Must admit I hate them almost as mush as the clear plastic covers used to cover sofas in the 70's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


>


 :lol: Vic and Bob what a team


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

No No No I have never liked the look of a "bra" if you are that concerned about stone chips why not look into a clear bra wrap can hardly notice it.

I be you are one of these people who have a beautifully engineered smartphone and have it in a case to protect/hide it :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sean-f said:


> No No No I have never liked the look of a "bra" if you are that concerned about stone chips why not look into a clear bra wrap can hardly notice it.
> 
> I be you are one of these people who have a beautifully engineered smartphone and have it in a case to protect/hide it :roll:


Nope can't stand smart phones


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

When your cars parked inside at a show personally the last thing I want is see is see through vinyl all over the front ....

That's why I had the bra made , not because it looks cool , because let's be honest ,it doesn't


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry but it just looks so wrong. Get the clear film or do what I do, budget for a front end respray, and enjoy your car as it should be.


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

fut1a said:


> Sorry but it just looks so wrong. Get the clear film or do what I do, budget for a front end respray, and enjoy your car as it should be.


+1


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's like when you see a woman trotting in the rain with a Tescos bag on her head to keep her hair dry - the logic is that they'd rather look ridiculous for 10 minutes in the rain than look ridiculous for the rest of the day with the hairstyle from hell. Fair enough, I guess.

Bras for cars is kind of the opposite though... You end up looking ridiculous for months on end, just so you can look a bit more shiny for a few hours at a show. :?


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Mine was only ever used for long motorway journeys , as that's what there mention for .

Others use them as a fashion statement which is pointless


----------

